# How prepared is your semi-auto for HD?



## supra001

For the semi-auto guys and gals, do you keep your pistol with the clip in and one chambered for HD, and in a nightstand for instance? Or perhaps clip in and nothing chambered until required? In my instance, I have the S&W M&P 9mm without a thumb safety, so my dilemma is how far do I take my "readiness"; clipped and chambered, clipped only, or simply the pistol with clip nearby. I can't fully get past not having a thumb safety(yet). It has what's considered a passive safety, only released with the travel of the trigger during shooting, but still it seems a bit odd to me, partially because this is my first semi-auto and I've been used to the revolvers, with several safety feature styles. So what's your preference? Thanks :smt1099


----------



## austin88

i leave my sig in a safe next to my bed with a mag in it but nothing in the chamber. if were you i would just leave the mag in it with out one in the chamber especially if there is somebody else living with you just to be on the safe side


----------



## supra001

Yea, this is what I'm leaning towards. It's just me and the wife since the kiddo married off, and I'm slowly getting her comfortable with handling it and also shooting at the range. Thanks


----------



## Freedom1911

My recommendation.

If you have children in the house that roam freely, keep the chamber empty and the gun where they will not find it. Or with a loaded chamber and in a gun safe.
If there are no kids. Loaded and on the night stand. If kids come over. Put the gun in a drawer and lock the bed room door.

This is how I do it and it works fine


----------



## Todd

*MAG* in the gun, one in the chamber at all time. Two kids in the house mean the gun on me or in the safe or lock box.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

I used to keep a loaded mag and an empty chamber. But I thought long and hard about why I was doing that, and didn't have a valid answer. Now I keep them fully loaded and fully available. I move the guns when kids come over so they don't blow their tiny little heads off.


----------



## tony pasley

Cocked and locked if anyone can possibly get that close. I have it to where I know when some one or thing gets close I know it.I don't like suprise visitors coming up to the house.


----------



## supra001

I hear a familiar theme here; little ones around the house or not. They are a real game changer, as well they should be!


----------



## chris441

Mag loaded never anything in the chamber. Gun is either on me or next to me while sleeping.


----------



## zhurdan

Full magazine, with one in the tube. A gun that's not ready to be used is a brick.

I have no kids, but my gun is never out of arms reach if it's not on my hip.


----------



## cougartex

Mag in, round chambered, on nightstand at night, no kids.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Weapon is always has a loaded mag and one in the pipe. My weapon is on me unless I'm in bed or the shower. I have a safe place for it when I'm in bed and it's over my medicine cabinet when bathing. I have kids in the house but not all the time.


----------



## Black Metal

My primary carry gun is ALWAYS chambered and ready to go. While I sleep its in the night stand.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal

*just my opinion*

The digital gun-safe allows me to keep it "cocked and locked" 
I don't want to get shot with my own weapon.
The gun-safe is fast and I have practiced enough that I don't fumble around with it. There's also a loaded Remington 870 in a "Piece Keeper" wall mount. The paddle key is, of course, in the gun safe.

The dog is our first line of defense. the weapons are just to put them out of their misery.

rw


----------



## tropicmaster

1911 condition one ANY time it is not being cleaned. On me or in arms reach during the evening, on the nightstand at night.


----------



## falchunt

I _always_ keep my pistol loaded and ready to go. All I have to do is flip the safety. In your case, I would still keep a round chambered even without a manual safety. While under intense stress or pressure, your fine motor skills go bye bye. You might not be able to chamber a round. This, as well as time, are the reasons why I keep one in the chamber. You may have to modify your surroundings to accomodate handling your gun responsibly. There are many options for storage when it is not attached to your hip.


----------



## Hunter08

I have the M&P 45 with thumb safety. I have the mag in mine, but not chambered with the safety on and locked in a drawer safe in the night stand.


----------



## tekhead1219

:smt023


zhurdan said:


> Full magazine, with one in the tube. A gun that's not ready to be used is a brick.


+1 on that Zhur...the handgun is my secondary home defense at night time though. It's primary during daylight hours, but, after dark the primary is my 12 ga Mossberg (with the handgun REAL close by).:smt023


----------



## 2old2worry

supra001 said:


> For the semi-auto guys and gals, do you keep your pistol with the clip in and one chambered for HD, and in a nightstand for instance? So what's your preference?


Like you, my HD weapon is an M&P 9FS with a TLR-3 attached (no thumb safety). I keep it bedside in a modified $7 Crosman Airsoft holster attached to an Ultimate Bed Holster. Magazine "in" and one chambered.

I would post a picture to show you but I can't figure out how to do it on this forum.


----------



## Brydawg

supra001 said:


> In my instance, I have the S&W M&P 9mm without a thumb safety, so my dilemma is how far do I take my "readiness"; clipped and chambered, clipped only, or simply the pistol with clip nearby. I can't fully get past not having a thumb safety(yet). It has what's considered a passive safety, only released with the travel of the trigger during shooting, but still it seems a bit odd to me, partially because this is my first semi-auto and I've been used to the revolvers,


 This is my exact dilemma,,, other than I have a S&W M&P .40. I just bought my M&P a week ago and I simply find it very odd that it doesn't have a thumb safety, or any other type of safety, other than the "Passive Safety". This is my 1st semi-auto handgun also. I don't want to be one of those guys that shoots his own tools off because I had a round chambered while having the gun in my pants while bending over and incidentally pulling the trigger.


----------



## Hiram25

My SA XD40SC is chambered and ready to go at all times, on night stand next to bed every night. My children all know how to shoot and handle a weapon safely, that's the safest way to handle that situation.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

I keep mine loaded, one in the chamber, with the light on it. Sitting on the nightstand next to my other flashlight and spare mag. If I am in a dead sleep it is once the come through the door and step in the foyer it is only about 10ft and you are at our bedroom (hate the way this house is laid out). If someone comes in I dont want to have to worry about chambering a round. 

Another reason. My wife isnt real comfortable with it. I have her confident in being able to hit what she shoots (which in all honesty she is a pretty good shot). But the whole chambering a round thing she still is uncomfortable.

I dont have kids so I dont have to worry about that.


----------



## Desertrat

Revolvers....always ready! Semis.....magazine in....nothing in chamber...it only takes a second to rack the slide and be ready....my 90lb. Weim will notify me very quickly of any danger in the house!!


----------



## crash972

Full mag & chambered. Whole family is trained to shoot.


----------



## WV boy

Full mag, in, nothin in the chamber since I have no thumb safety with it being a G26 and all. Baby girl on the way so for now it lays beside me when I sleep. When kids or other people are over, mag is out and the gun is in the box and put away.

*EDIT* - Everyone can operate a firearm in my house except my fiance cause she hates guns lol. Getting a place of my own soon though then I'll be the only trained one in the house.


----------



## Sully2

supra001 said:


> For the semi-auto guys and gals, do you keep your pistol with the clip in and one chambered for HD, and in a nightstand for instance? Or perhaps clip in and nothing chambered until required? In my instance, I have the S&W M&P 9mm without a thumb safety, so my dilemma is how far do I take my "readiness"; clipped and chambered, clipped only, or simply the pistol with clip nearby. I can't fully get past not having a thumb safety(yet). It has what's considered a passive safety, only released with the travel of the trigger during shooting, but still it seems a bit odd to me, partially because this is my first semi-auto and I've been used to the revolvers, with several safety feature styles. So what's your preference? Thanks :smt1099


If you dont care for the lack of a safety...trade the gun off and get one that HAS a thumb safety. I demanded one...hence bought my M&P with a safety

Magazine loaded; none in the chamber


----------



## llorence_ohio

Full magazine in my S&W M&P 45, but nothing in the chamber. Gun is in safe next to bed. While it wouldn't bother me to keep one in the chamber of my home defense gun, I do not keep a round in the chamber of my carry gun. I like to be consistent in how it is loaded so if I ever do need to use it in an emergency, my response will be instinctive with how I've trained. I don't want to have to think whether or not I've got one in the chamber.


----------



## leifglock

I can't believe how many people on this site keep their gun without a round in the pipe. Do you carry this way also? Have you NEVER racked the slide, probably too softly, and had a round hang on the ramp? You want to take that risk when a BG is heading at you? How are you going to rack the slide while going hand-to-hand with a BG? Chances are very good that in any encounter will have to go hand-to-hand. 

My Glock always has a round chambered and is ready to go in the electronic sport-safe next to the bed.


----------



## Defender3

Magazine in, no round chambered. All my weapons are also locked in the safe in the basement. Too many kids in the house with their friends coming over.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Full magazine and one in the pipe. My kids are older and well trained as well as my wife.


----------



## awmp

I ran into the same problem, I have always had pistols with a thumb safety (1911s), I have one M&P without a thumb safety and then purchased another with a thumb safety. The one with the thumb safety gets all the attention. I like the additional safety and the same manipulation with my M&P or 1911. If you leave a pistol out I would highly recommend you lock it up. There are several "quick" safes out there. If it is not carried it should be secured. Just my .02.



supra001 said:


> For the semi-auto guys and gals, do you keep your pistol with the clip in and one chambered for HD, and in a nightstand for instance? Or perhaps clip in and nothing chambered until required? In my instance, I have the S&W M&P 9mm without a thumb safety, so my dilemma is how far do I take my "readiness"; clipped and chambered, clipped only, or simply the pistol with clip nearby. I can't fully get past not having a thumb safety(yet). It has what's considered a passive safety, only released with the travel of the trigger during shooting, but still it seems a bit odd to me, partially because this is my first semi-auto and I've been used to the revolvers, with several safety feature styles. So what's your preference? Thanks :smt1099


----------



## Sully2

leifglock said:


> I can't believe how many people on this site keep their gun without a round in the pipe. Do you carry this way also? Have you NEVER racked the slide, probably too softly, and had a round hang on the ramp? You want to take that risk when a BG is heading at you? How are you going to rack the slide while going hand-to-hand with a BG? Chances are very good that in any encounter will have to go hand-to-hand.
> 
> My Glock always has a round chambered and is ready to go in the electronic sport-safe next to the bed.


WAYYYYY too much conjecture about the "sky falling".!!!:smt068


----------



## leifglock

Sully2 said:


> WAYYYYY too much conjecture about the "sky falling".!!!:smt068


I'm not really sure what you mean. A pistol designated for self-defense needs to be ready to go. That is merely my point. Sure it's a one in a billion chance the sky will fall. But that doesn't mean when it does you will have an extra couple of seconds to prepare your weapon.


----------



## VietVet68

For home defense I have my Glock 19 with one in the chamber and a full magazine. During the daytime it sits in the top drawer of my bed side night stand, at bed time it sits on top of it.

However we don't have any kids at home anymore, it's just the two of us. My other guns are locked in a safe, unloaded.


----------



## Sully2

leifglock said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean. A pistol designated for self-defense needs to be ready to go. That is merely my point. Sure it's a one in a billion chance the sky will fall. But that doesn't mean when it does you will have an extra couple of seconds to prepare your weapon.


You make presumptions and predictions that have no proven basis!
"I can't believe how many people on this site keep their gun without a round in the pipe. Do you carry this way also? Have you NEVER racked the slide, probably too softly, and had a round hang on the ramp? You want to take that risk when a BG is heading at you? How are you going to rack the slide while going hand-to-hand with a BG? Chances are very good that in any encounter will have to go hand-to-hand.

My Glock always has a round chambered and is ready to go in the electronic sport-safe next to the bed."

Trust me or not but I can have a round in the chamber MUCH QUICKER that you can get your electronic gizmo unlocked! And what makes you think Im going to have to go hand in hand with some burglar at my home? Aint gonna happen guy! By the time he is "that close" Ive already unloaded 12 rounds and stuffed a new magazine in and ready for another go-round of tossing galena balls his way.


----------



## TOF

Who among you grab your gun the first instant you are awake in the middle of the night every time you wake? An experienced burglar may only make one noise when entering. If you stretch and say to yourself "I wonder why I woke up, perhaps I need to whizz" you may not have an opportunity to rack your slide or open that hi tech safe.

Think about it.


----------



## Sully2

TOF said:


> Who among you grab your gun the first instant you are awake in the middle of the night every time you wake? An experienced burglar may only make one noise when entering. If you stretch and say to yourself "I wonder why I woke up, perhaps I need to whizz" you may not have an opportunity to rack your slide or open that hi tech safe.
> 
> Think about it.


Thats why my home has a burglar alarm! When mine goes off...its not only loud enough to wake the dead INSIDE...its loud enough to "scare" intruders off..and dials the police at the same instant! Motion sensors inside are turned off but entry sensors are on all the time


----------



## Bisley

If there isn't a round in the tube, it's a paperweight.

I understand about kids, though, so maybe you have to compromise, but it is definitely a compromise, and a major one, at that.

If I felt the need to leave the chamber empty, I would take greater measures to slow the bad guys down enough so I would have time to load my gun.


----------



## Ledgehammer

I keep mine loaded with a full mag and one in the chamber. When I go to sleep I unlock the safe next to my bed and open the door to it. When I leave for work the safe gets closed and locked.


----------



## VietVet68

supra001 said:


> For the semi-auto guys and gals, do you keep your pistol with the clip in and one chambered for HD, and in a nightstand for instance? Or perhaps clip in and nothing chambered until required? In my instance, I have the S&W M&P 9mm without a thumb safety, so my dilemma is how far do I take my "readiness"; clipped and chambered, clipped only, or simply the pistol with clip nearby. I can't fully get past not having a thumb safety(yet). It has what's considered a passive safety, only released with the travel of the trigger during shooting, but still it seems a bit odd to me, partially because this is my first semi-auto and I've been used to the revolvers, with several safety feature styles. So what's your preference? Thanks :smt1099


Well, I don't own any clips but I do have my Glock 19 on top of my nightstand with a round in the chamber & 15 rounds in the magazine.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Bersa .380 Da/Sa loaded with Gold Dots.
Round chambered and hammer down.
Grab and shoot.

For the record I never use safeties.

AFS


----------



## slave2theaxe

My Glock is always ready to go...Full mag and 1 in the pipe. 

If it isn't on me, it's in a safe by my bedside. Everyone in my house understands/practices gun safety. Even my 5 year old knows the difference between a loaded and unloaded weapon and what to do if he finds one...Not that I leave it laying around for him to play with, but I feel it is important to educate him.

Not so much worried about mine because as I said, I don't leave mine laying around, but you never know about a friend's house.


----------

